# Missouri Ozarks-Advice for best internet?



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I am having very little luck with my US Cellular aircard these days. It used to be ok, but now I practically get 0 service and it has made it impossible to do even simple things like check my e-mail or facebook, and I can simply forget about working on my website or checking these forums! Borrowing a friends internet right now. 
Trying to get ideas from others in the Missouri Ozarks. Who do you get your internet service from and do you like them?? I have heard horrible things about Hughesnet. Experiences? Thanks!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

ozark_jewels said:


> I am having very little luck with my US Cellular aircard these days. It used to be ok, but now I practically get 0 service and it has made it impossible to do even simple things like check my e-mail or facebook, and I can simply forget about working on my website or checking these forums! Borrowing a friends internet right now.
> Trying to get ideas from others in the Missouri Ozarks. Who do you get your internet service from and do you like them?? I have heard horrible things about Hughesnet. Experiences? Thanks!


 Not sure where you are located in the Ozarks, BUT, we are getting our internet (15mb DSL) bundled with our landline phone (Centurylink). Price is good, and our service has only gone out twice in 15 years. We are located near Shell Knob, Missouri on table Rock Lake.

Dave


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I'm located near Mountain Grove, MO. Yes, I've heard good things about bundling with landlines or tv services. But unfortunately I have neither a landline or any type of TV services. All I really need I internet alone.....but knowing who is the best is hard when I'm reading about them online. And cost is of course an issue. I don't watch movies, etc online. Just e-mail, facebook, forums like this one and my website. Hoping to get some first hand experiences from someone local to me. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

We invested almost 2,000 in Hughes years ago-never again. Century Link here. Some have internet only--but there again, you need phone lines. No much choices around here


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am in Arkansas not MO, but...

What network does USCellular use? I have no DSL or cable available and dialup became useless. I wasnt thrilled with idea of spending beaucoup bucks on the satellite internet and all equipment required. So first tried Boost Mobile and Virgin on Sprint network. Some days worked better than others. 

I kept looking and found Straight Talk (owned by Walmart) offered a mobile hotspot with Sprint kind of data prices only on Verizon. I get a much stronger Verizon signal, no standing on my head and waving my aluminum foil wrapped feet out window to get a signal.

As you know since you are using mobile broadband, no video/flash unless you are diamond jim brady, and I use NO-SCRIPT and ad blocker to stop websites that want to leach off my expensive metered data to track me and try to sell me things.

Downside to the Straight Talk mobile hotspot, if you run out of data, you better have an alternate broadband connection to get to the Straight Talk website to buy more or to add data from card you bought at Wally. You theoretically can do this over the phone. Good luck with that, hope you have a few spare hours to wait on hold. Straight Talk website is extremely dialup unfriendly. Way I do it so far is to put 4GB data on reserve. When current data runs out, I have a friend get into my account and trigger the reserve data. No you cant set it up to do this automagically for some reason. There is an automated option, but it wont trigger when you run out of data, it will wait until last date your now expired data could have theoretically lasted. Yea whoever came up with that wasnt playing with full deck.

If my friend isnt available, I have a Virgin mobile usb stick. (SPRINT network) They sensibly let you access your account via the stick without any data, so you can use it to set up an account and buy data. You cant surf anywhere but the Virgin site without buying data. And they have option of a $5 one day data. Plenty enough to go to Straight Talk website and trigger account there. Or I can drive to library... etc...

Here is somebody elses blog on experiences with this Straight Talk mobile hotspot. http://mrgazz.com/blog/reviews-mainmenu-46/gadgets-mainmenu-178/straighttalk-unimax-u240c-review

They have a faster model now, but out in boonies doubt one would get anything beyond 3G anyway. And some of the 4G mobile hotspots offered by various companies cant use 3G, its 4G or nothing. So if you buy a 4G hotspot, make absolutely sure it can work on 3G. 

Again I am lucky in that I am 3 mile as crow flies from an interstate so there are cell towers. You get way out back of beyond and sometimes its a cell phone dead zone, no accessible towers. There are various maps online that will let you enter your address and it will show any coverage in that area. Satellite is only option if you live out back of beyond with no viable cell options.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry, but Straight Talk is Sold At Walmart, but not Owned by WM 

Straight TalkÂ® is a registered trademark of *TracFone Wireless, Inc. 2015 TracFone Wireless, Inc.*


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

ozark_jewels said:


> I am having very little luck with my US Cellular aircard these days. It used to be ok, but now I practically get 0 service and it has made it impossible to do even simple things like check my e-mail or facebook, and I can simply forget about working on my website or checking these forums! Borrowing a friends internet right now.
> Trying to get ideas from others in the Missouri Ozarks. Who do you get your internet service from and do you like them?? I have heard horrible things about Hughesnet. Experiences? Thanks!


i live in texas county, mo. i have Exede internet. service is pretty good. price is in line with everyone else. going on 2 years. no complaints so far.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Straight Talk is an exclusive joint venture between TracFone and Walmart. TracFone has many other brands not exclusive to Walmart. TracFone Wireless is a subsidiary of Mexico's largest telecommunications company AmÃ©rica MÃ³vil, and offers products and services under multiple brands which include TracFone, NET10 Wireless, Total Wireless, Straight Talk, SafeLink Wireless, Telcel AmÃ©rica, Simple Mobile, and Page Plus Cellular.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks all!! Appreciate the info. This will keep me busy for a while researching. In the meantime, more feedback always welcome!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I live near Fort Leonard Wood; we have and use Windstream. Aside from having a rather unimpressive tier 1 tech support, they're pretty good.


----------

